# Cha cha cha



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;yC3TVR6c_LE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC3TVR6c_LE[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2012)

Bravi, ma troppo coreografici per i miei gusti. Per me il cha cha cha è questo:

[video=youtube;nqbuExtbfVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqbuExtbfVQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2012)

Concordo col tuba!


----------



## Flavia (1 Settembre 2012)

brave entrambe le coppie di ballerini
ma io parere non si può fare un paragone, sarebbe come farlo tra un cd e un disco in vinile


----------

